# M2N68-LA Powers Up But Nobody's Home



## richybaby (Apr 10, 2011)

I've got a HP desktop with this motherboard and as soon as it is plugged in the lights come on. But there's no display, no beeps, nothing. The fans spin and the green light comes on. If I hold the power button down it will switch off and can be switched on again using the power button. But still no beeps, no display.

I have tried changing out the RAM and changing the graphics card. I've removed and replaced the connectors on the motherboard and I've removed the USB connectors. No difference.

Can anyone tell me what to do next? Could it be the PSU or is it likely the MBoard or CPU?

Many thanks in advance!

R
​


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

No beeps usually points to a dead Mobo. What are the specs of the PC? You can post the model number. What's the brand and model of the PSU? How old is the system?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU is the most likely problem. Remove ALL the RAM and listed for a repeated single beep. If you hear that beep the Mobo is probably OK.


----------



## richybaby (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have tried with all the RAM removed and there is no difference. I'll try using a spare PSU and post the results here.

best regards

R


----------



## richybaby (Apr 10, 2011)

Tried new PSU but no difference. What are my chances of it being the CPU? I don't want to buy a new mobo only to find that the cpu was the culprit.

Many thanks for the advice so far.

Incidentally, to the right of the CMOS jumpers there are a row of seven jumpers (jumper 2 is missing). There's a bridge across the first 2 jumpers and I have no idea what these are as they're not in the manual I found for the mobo.

best wishes

R


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CPU's are pretty bullet proof. No beeps with no RAM installed is a good sign the Mobo has failed.
To be certain do a bench test.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink.
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

> I've got a HP desktop with this motherboard and as soon as it is plugged in the lights come on. But there's no display, no beeps, nothing. The fans spin and the green light comes on. If I hold the power button down it will switch off and can be switched on again using the power button. But still no beeps, no display.


what is the history/events prior to posting this thread?
ie: just stopped working, was installing/upgrading some part, just bought it used and it doesn't work.

there are several variations of the HP M2N68-LA board (ie: ivy8, narra, narra2, narra3, etc), so it would be helpfull to provide the series model (ie: Presario SR5413WM) of the desktop.


----------



## Palmnex (Sep 16, 2011)

I just had the same problem today, tried all the usual fixes with no avil then decieded to change the motherboard and now it works again , I hope this helps anyone else.

I do belive it could be something to do with a bios upgrade gone wrong but not sure yet.


----------

